# Connexion Ipad et Mac impossible ???



## rojofo (19 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous, utilisateur aguerri de Mac (sans être très fort quand même! ), je viens d'avoir un Ipad 1.  J'ai pris cet Ipad notamment pour lire des documents pdf grand format que j'ai sur mon Mac.   
 Je croyais naïvement que connecter le Ipad et le Mac serait un jeu d'enfant et le transfert ultrafacile.

Ben non! En connectant l'Ipad avec la câble usb, le Ipad n'apparaît pas dans la liste des appareils connectés! Stupéfaction ! Est-ce un bug de mon OS 10.6 ? Je ne comprends pas.
Une tablette android est reconnue sans difficulté! et pas un IPad Apple ????? 

J'ai essayé de faire un lien en bluetooth sans réussir. Le Mac reconnait bien le Ipad et m'annonce qu'il est jumelé mais l'Ipad reconnait le Mac mais ne se connecte pas.

Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que je ne trouve pas de réponse sur le Web à ces question basiques! Je n'ai rien compris ou quoi ?

Je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont aidé par le passé et je remercie d'avance toute personne pouvant éclairer mon ignorance abyssale !

Rojofo.


----------



## rojofo (19 Juillet 2014)

Bon, ben, je me réponds en partie (en partie seulement !!  ) à moi-même !

J'ai compris qu'on ne peut pas transférer librement un élément d'un Mac à un Ipad directement (mais j'espère que je me trompe en écrivant cela !!). Donc un Ipad serait inférieur à une tablette sous Android, ce de point de vue-là.

Donc j'ai compris qu'il faut passer par Itunes. C'est casse-pied d'introduire une telle complication, mais bon. Mais là, je découvre qu'on ne peut (apparemment ) transférer que certains types de documents (films, séries TV, musique). Rien n'est prévu pour un document pdf.  Ou alors je ne sais pas le faire!!

J'ai découvert qu'il existe un adaptateur pour cartes SD. Je pourrais semble-t-il copier mon document de mon ordinateur sur une carte SD puis le recopier sur l'Ipad.  Tellement indirect et à la limite du ridicule par rapport à la simplicité du copier direct d'Android.

A l'aide s'il vous plaît !!

Je suis extrêmement déçu de cet Ipad qui ma paraît nettement moins utilisable qu'une bonne tablette Android.


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Pour les pdf tu peux utiliser iBooks ou cloudreader.

Pour le reste oui il faudra se conformer a une certaine méthode pour profiter de ton ipad. Il y a une solution pour pratiquement tout.

Ça peut t'ulcerer certes mais pas moyen de faire autrement.

Par exemple pour les musiques ça demande un peu de méthode pour avoir une belle bibliotheque. Mais une fois que tout est bien configuré classé et trié c'est un plaisir sans nom.
Pour les photos, ios 7 ne permet pas de les gérer de façon satisfaisante je trouve malgré quelques services sympathiques comme le flux de photos, mais ça va être amélioré dans ios 8.

Pour les vidéos avant que tu te lances dans  un discours scandalisé sur la non compatibilité des avi et des mkv sur itunes, je te donne la solution tout de suite : vlc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------

Appli pour lire les pdf gratuite aujourd'hui : 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pdf/id409408178?mt=8


----------



## rojofo (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci Adyxia de cette réponse constructive.
Ibooks n'est pas compatible avec mon vieux Ipad 1. D'ailleurs les commentaires sur la dernière version sont très éclairants pour dire le moins ! 
J'ai pris au hasard un pdf reader gratuit dans le store (qui affiche d'énormes publicités criardes ; il va terminer à la poubelle).
Je verrai pour cloudreader ou simplement la version d'acrobat pour Ipad. Si je dois subir des publicités horribles, je serai tenté d'aller ailleurs. 

C'est le côté anti-convivial, verrouillé à mort de l'Ipad qui me répugne. Ainsi, je crois avoir transféré mon document pdf sur l'Ipad par  le moyen de Itunes. Pour cela il a fallu ouvrir un compte Apple où on me demande, entre autres le numéro de ma carte de crédit !!  Cela pour pouvoir transférer un document personnel de mon ordinateur personnel à mon Ipad personnel. Il y en a qui seraient ravis de cela, moi je le vois comme une intrusion inadmissible dans ma vie privée.

Je signale que je n'arrive pas à trouver le document que je crois avoir transféré sur l'Ipad. Itunes l'aurait en plus rabaptisé (pourquoi ?). La version de spotlight de mon Ipad est incapable de le trouver et se lance dans des recherches sur internet pour trouver le document. Pitoyable.

J'ai pris cet Ipad pour un emploi simple et en quelques jours mon expérience est extrêmement négative. Je ne recommanderai cette tablette à personne.
Rojofo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2014)

Avec l'iPad l'échange entre Mac et iPad peut passer par plusieurs biais :

- iTunes (toutes synchros),
- iCloud (photos, signets Safari, contacts, événements du calendriers, fichiers iWork),
- autres hébergement en ligne, par exemple Dropbox, pour les fichiers PDF notamment.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2014)

Avec mon iPad 1, j'utilise GoodReader qui me permet de stocker mes fichiers PDF (et bien d'autres) pour les lire quand bon me semble.

J'ai aussi des PDF dans iBook que j'ai directement enregistré dans mon iPad en passant par l'application DropBox. Et je les retrouve dans ma partie livres d&#8217;iTunes.

Bref, l'iPad est très simple d'emplois, mais c'est vrai qu'il faut utiliser iTunes.

Avec l'iPad, on ne peut pas sortir des sentiers battus, mais pourquoi utiliser un chemin de terre quand on a une autoroute a coté ?

¨Perso, je recommande cette tablette à tout le monde et ceux qui ont sauté le pas en sont ravis. Par contre, toutes les personnes que je connais sous Android galèrent un max. Comme quoi, tout est relatif et dépend des personnes que l'on côtoie.


----------



## rojofo (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci Adixya d'avoir ajouté ce lien vers le lecteur de pdf. Je vais l'essayer.  Celui que j'avais téléchargé ira à la poubelle; il était accompagné de publicités agressives et vulgaires insupportables. Ça faisait penser à la télé bas de gamme aux Etats-Unis! 

Merci Himeji de ces solutions. Je vais voir ce que je peux trouver dans ta liste qui me conviendra le mieux. 

Je reste très déçu par l'Ipad. L'absence de lien simple (câble ou bluetooth) avec le Mac est pour moi un défaut majeur. Si j'avais imaginé cela, je n'aurais jamais pris un Ipad.   J'envisagerai l'achat d'une tablette Android plus conviviale.

Le carcan de contraintes horribles imposé par Apple pour l'Ipad est très loin du monde du Macintosh tel que je le connais depuis 1989 (eh oui!). Je comprends pourquoi certains font des "jailbreaks".

Rojofo.


----------



## adixya (20 Juillet 2014)

Je pense que tu aurais dû te renseigner un peu avant d'effectuer cet achat, sachant qu'en plus les blocages liés à ios sont de notoriété plutôt publiques.

Mais effectivement, apple, ce n'est pas pour tout le monde.

De plus, j'ai constaté qu'il y a certaines choses qui ont été rendues extrêmement compliquées. C'est par exemple pour moi une immense galère que de transférer des photos sur ipad et qu'elles conservent le même ordre que sur mon pc. J'ai passé un après-midi entier et de nombreuses soirées de tests divers avant de trouver enfin la séquence d'actions qui me permettaient d'atteindre mon but. J'ai du modifier des variables d'état de Windows pour afficher les fichiers dans un ordre alphanumérique dans l'ordre des caractères des noms de fichiers, et je dois passer par 3 logiciels différents pour traiter les photos avant de les synchroniser (je dois effacer les metadatas exif des photos, puis modifier les dates de création, de modification, d'accès etc en mettant la même pour toutes les photos, renommer les fichiers avec une séquence numérique incrémentale au début du nom de fichier, retracer les metadatas qui aurait été recréés entre temps, et enfin démarrer la synchronisation.

J'ai un côté geek qui fait que ça me déplaît pas de bidouiller, mais bon, je pensais que apple était destiné à faire simple pour le commun des mortels...

Mais du coup, j'ai aujourd'hui 30000 photos sur l'iPad et la synchronisation met au moins 10 minutes à se faire à chaque fois même si je n'ai pas apporté de changements !

Pour les musiques c'est un peu pareil même si c'est moins galère. Mais aujourd'hui j'ai une belle bibliothèque sur ipad. Alors que si j'avais androïdes, j'aurai une liste de mp3 avec les noms de fichiers style "audio track 1" comme sur la tablette de mes parents ou c'est un bordel sans nom pour la musique, et ma mère n'avait jamais été motivée pour écouter de la musique avant que je lui offre son ipad.


----------



## rojofo (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci Gwen, je vais voir pour Goodreader. J'ai l'impression que Dropbox pourrait me convenir aussi.

Adixya, la galère que tu racontes pour les photos m'impressionne. J'ai énormément de photos dans Iphoto sur le Mac et ce logiciel, dans l'ensemble, me convient. Je devine tout un tas de galères si je veux les mettre sur l'Ipad. 

Avant de prendre l'Ipad, je ne savais pas qu'Apple avait bridé l'Ipad pour l'empêcher de se connecter directement à un Mac. Pour moi, ce type de connexion simple allait de soi. Tous les autres appareils que j'ai se connectent simplement par usb. J'aurais dû me renseigner. En fait j'ai prix un vieux Ipad pour voir s'il me convenait. Maintenant je commence à comprendre....:hein: L'Ipad de luxe que j'envisageais sera vraisemblablement un Android!

Rojofo.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2014)

Franchement, apprends à te servir d'iTunes. Tu verras que c'est cent fois mieux qu'une connexion directe comme tu le dis.

Moi, au départ, j'étais réticent, mais maintenant je ne pourrais revenir en arrière.

Goodreader est le centre névralgique de mon iPad. je peux tout lui transférer et lui peut redistribuer vers le logiciel adéquat. J'y stocke la plupart de mes documents, que ce soit des films, des PDF du texte ou autre. Il me permet même de naviguer sur internet pour charger en direct dont j'ai besoin.

En fait, il faut faire le maximum de choses sur ton iPad d'un côté et ton Mac de l'autre.

Quand je veux transfère un doc sur iPad, je le mets dans ma Dropbox, c'est facile, rapide et simple.

Si c'est trop lourd ou que je n'ai pas le temps, j'ai une connexion directe en branchant mon iPad sur mon mac et je transfert avec iTunes (onglet APP puis sélection de goodreader et glissé déposée.)

Avec Android, tu ne ferais que consulter sur ta tablette, là tu es pro actif et tu peu gérer tes données sur ton iPad comme bon te semble sans être tributaire d'un ordinateur tiers. Pour moi, c'est un plus indéniable.

En fait, il faut apprendre une autre manière de faire qui est tout aussi conviviale, mais différente du Mac ou du PC.


----------



## adixya (20 Juillet 2014)

Itunes à quand même des gros défauts et des bugs majeurs. Mais si les quelques faiblesses etaient corrigées, je pense que ce serait une véritable tuerie.


----------



## rojofo (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci à tous de ces conseils que je vais essayer d'appliquer malgré le caractère indirect et laborieux de ces solutions.

Depuis trous jours j'essaye de transférer un simple pdf sur l'Ipad (je rapppelle que je 'ai choisi l'Ipad grand format pour lire des pdf grand format - pour le moment un échec total).

Pour mettre une photo ou une musique sur mon téléphone android, il suffit de tirer le document Mac os sur l'image de la carte sd du téléphone et il s'affiche immédiatement. Un grand maximum d'une minute. Pas trois jours. On n'a besoin d'aucun logiciel.

Après trois jours de tentatives d'apprentissage de Itunes (une vrai merveille!), je crois avoir déplacé mon document sur l'Ipad. Je ne suis pas sûr car l'arborescence de L'Ipad est cachée, tiens, tiens ! (contrairement au téléphone android où tout est visible et vérifiable). Le Spotlight de l'Ipad ne trouve pas le document. Itunes me dit pourtant qu'il est sur l'Ipad et que "on" (qui ?) l 'a rebaptisé. Il est devenu "album inconnu" Ah bon? Toujours introuvable , quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne.

On me dit que le cauchemar de l'apprentissage de Itunes est très formateur et que la facilité d'android n'est qu'un leurre.... Ah oui ? Une minute contre trois jours pénibles sans résultat ? Mon opinion est faite.

Je vais essayer de faire au mieux avec ce que j'ai  merci pour les propositions. Au cas où je parviendrais un jour à lire mon document, je ne manquerai pas de revenir le signaler .J'espère que quelque lecteur trouvera ici le moyen de se faire une idée de l'Ipad.

Cordialement,
Rojofo.


----------



## adixya (21 Juillet 2014)

Tu t'y es mal pris mais c'est normal car tu ne connais pas la méthode a utiliser.
Pour mettre un pdf dans ton appli, tu suis les étapes suivantes :

- tu branches ton ipad
- tu ouvres itunes 
- tu cliqués sur "ipad" en haut a droite quand il apparaît 
- tu vas dans l'onglet "apps"
- tu scrolles le plus bas possible jusqu'au menu du bas a gauche qui contient une liste d'applis
- tu sélectionnés l'appli pour mettre tes pdf
- a droite, tu as une fenêtre qui est la liste de fichiers dans l'appli, a priori vidé pour le moment
- tu cliques sur "ajouter"
- tu sélectionnes ton pdf (tu peux même en choisir plusieurs d'un coup)
- une fois les pdf chargés sur l'iPad, tu n'as plus qu'à ouvrir l'appli pour accéder aux pdf

C'est exactement ce principe la qil faut adopter avec les applis des éditeurs tiers qu'il faut alimenter en fichiers. Ce n'est pas le bout du monde quand même une fois que tu connais la méthode, si ?

Et ça ne prend pas beaucoup plus de temps que sur androïd, mis a part l'apprentissage, si ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Tu t'y es mal pris mais c'est normal car tu ne connais pas la méthode a utiliser.
> Pour mettre un pdf dans ton appli, tu suis les étapes suivantes :
> 
> - tu branches ton ipad
> ...



Avec Dropbox, c'est encore plus simple.

Tu mets le fichier dans ton Dropbox sur le Mac. Tu affiches le fichier dans l'app Dropbox sur l'iPad puis Ouvrir dans.. et tu choisis l'app de lecture de fichier PDF (iBooks ou autre).


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Et ça ne prend pas beaucoup plus de temps que sur androïd, mis a part l'apprentissage, si ?



Et surtout c'est déjà bien rangé. 

Dans Android, on peut faire tout et n'importe quoi, et il faut ranger ensuite.


----------



## adixya (21 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Avec Dropbox, c'est encore plus simple.
> 
> Tu mets le fichier dans ton Dropbox sur le Mac. Tu affiches le fichier dans l'app Dropbox sur l'iPad puis Ouvrir dans.. et tu choisis l'app de lecture de fichier PDF (iBooks ou autre).




Oui bah de même avec google drive ou autre service de cloud.
Mais je n'aime pas lire mes fichiers, que ce soit des pdf et des vidéos, avec les lecteurs de base des applis non dédiées.
Je préfère une appli dédiée comme cloudreader pour les pdf ou vlc pour les vidéos.
D'autre part drop box a quand même un stockage plutot limité, déjà google drive donne 15 Go tout de suite au lieu de 2. Pour mettre un film sur dropbox et y accéder en 3 minutes c'est déjà un peu plus chaud vu qu'il faut le temps que ça uploade.
Et puis bon faut accepter que le document soit en ligne, moi pour le boulot, je sais pas ce qu'ils diraient si je mettais des documents confidentiels sur dropbox ou google drive !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Oui bah de même avec google drive ou autre service de cloud.
> Mais je n'aime pas lire mes fichiers, que ce soit des pdf et des vidéos, avec les lecteurs de base des applis non dédiées.
> Je préfère une appli dédiée comme cloudreader pour les pdf ou vlc pour les vidéos.
> D'autre part drop box a quand même un stockage plutot limité, déjà google drive donne 15 Go tout de suite au lieu de 2. Pour mettre un film sur dropbox et y accéder en 3 minutes c'est déjà un peu plus chaud vu qu'il faut le temps que ça uploade.
> Et puis bon faut accepter que le document soit en ligne, moi pour le boulot, je sais pas ce qu'ils diraient si je mettais des documents confidentiels sur dropbox ou google drive !!



On parle de fichiers PDF, pas de vidéos. Et la capacité de son Dropbox est gratuitement extensible grâce au parrainage. Et un des atouts de Dropbox est que sur le Mac son contenu est accessible depuis le Finder, comme n'importe quel volume.

Une fois qu'on a transféré le fichier dans l'app de destination on peut le supprimer de Dropbox.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Juillet 2014)

Le câble est-il celui d'origine ??

Sinon si tu veux utiliser un espace de stockage en ligne, le mieux est méga (pour moi) car 50 Go gratuit et il y a une application iPad.


----------



## adixya (21 Juillet 2014)

Mega y a un côté qui fait peur vu ce qui s'est passé avec megaupload lol, genre le FBI se pointe et pouf les données utilisateurs disparaissent XD

Mais pour avoir downloadé des fichiers depuis mega c'est super confortable niveau vitesse et c'est vrai que 50 Go c´est encore mieux que 15 !


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2014)

@adixya, il existe aussi le cloud personnel. Je me sers d'un nas.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2014)

C'est pour ça que j'aime DropBox. Les données ne peuvent pas disparaître, car justement elles sont aussi sur le poste principales de l'utilisateur. Donc en cas de coupure, seule la synchro est coupée, mais les données sont toujours présentes.


----------



## rojofo (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,   comme promis, je reviens pour dire que j'ai réussi à transférer mon document pdf sur l'Ipad et j'ai commencé à le lire. Un soulagement après tant d'efforts.
Ayant travaillé sur le mode d'emploi en ligne de l'Ipad et l'aide de Itunes, je suis parvenu à comprendre de façon un peu floue comment faire. C'est la méthode expliquée par Adixya qui est la plus simple (je ne l'ai lue que ce matin, trop tard). Dans Itunes, on connecte l'Ipad avec le câble et en tirant l'icône du livre sur celui de l'Ipad le transfert se fait de façon directe et simple. On n'a pas besoin de tout un tas de logiciels, chacun avec ses contraintes et complications diverses et parfois nombreuses (relevées par certains qui sont intervenus ici).

Néanmoins le fait d'être forcé de passer par Itunes n'a rien d'évident ni d'intuitif. Par ailleurs, un élément qui m'a beaucoup déplu, c'est l'intervention d'Apple/Big Brother qui a affiché un refus de permettre le transfert tant que je n'avais pas téléchargé Ibooks  alors que je disposais déjà d'une application lecteur de pdf pris sur l'Applestore. Ce n'est pas de l'aide, c'est du contrôle. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un gendarme chez moi. Cette mentalité de contrôle de l'usager soumis à la bonne volonté d' Apple n'est pas celle qui a présidé au développent du Macintosh où l'intérêt commercial n'empêchait pas de faire un OS intuitif et convivial. Cette nouvelle approche intégrée à l'Ipad, approche aux relents de contrôle de l'usager, me déplait fortement.
Je devine que je vais avoir cette réaction assez souvent dans l'utilisation de l'Ipad. Comme beaucoup d'autres, je ne suis pas fait pour subir cela longtemps.

Enfin, encore une fois, merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui ont apporté des explications et de l'aide, bien cordialement, Rojofo.


----------



## adixya (21 Juillet 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @adixya, il existe aussi le cloud personnel. Je me sers d'un nas.




Il faut acheter du hardware pour faire cela ? Je n'ai aucune connaissance en réseau


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2014)

@adixya, pas obligatoirement, voir avec le logiciel owncloud ou si ta box le permet.


----------



## adixya (21 Juillet 2014)

Je suis chez bouygues je ne pense pas que ça fonctionne mais je vais me renseigner


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2014)

@adixya, je suis chez free et la dernière box permet de sauvegarder les photos et les vidéos. Je ne m'en sers pas car mon nas (un vieux syno ds210j) me suffit ou presque car la limite des 2to par disque, m'oblige à y faire le ménage régulièrement.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (22 Juillet 2014)

2To par disques ça commence à être pas mal 
Sur combien de disques ?


----------



## lineakd (22 Juillet 2014)

@paranormal-wizzard, deux disques durs de 2to, en raid1.


----------



## adixya (26 Juillet 2014)

rojofo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas de l'aide, c'est du contrôle. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un gendarme chez moi. Cette mentalité de contrôle de l'usager soumis à la bonne volonté d' Apple n'est pas celle qui a présidé au développent du Macintosh où l'intérêt commercial n'empêchait pas de faire un OS intuitif et convivial. Cette nouvelle approche intégrée à l'Ipad, approche aux relents de contrôle de l'usager, me déplait fortement.
> Je devine que je vais avoir cette réaction assez souvent dans l'utilisation de l'Ipad.




Franchement ta réaction est un poil excessive si je peux me permettre XD

Tu n'aurais pas tendance a dramatiser un peu dans la vie ? Un poil non ?

Je soupçonne plus que tu es arrivé sur ios avec trois tonnes d'a priori, et qu'a chaque fois que ca ne marchait pas tout a fait comme tu l'aurais souhaité, tu l'as pris comme une confirmation, une démonstration flagrante et irréfutable de tes opinions.

Franchement avant j'étais anti apple (mais parle que je n'avais jamais utilisé). Aujourd'hui, je suis complètement prosélyte.

Il se trouve qu'avoir un cadre ça convient a beaucoup de gens mais pas a tout le monde. 

Moi je préfère qu' apple m'oblige a travailler sur mes fichiers musicaux pour qu'au final le plaisir d'utilisation soit bel et bien la.

Alors que sur android, j'aurais mis tous mes mp3 en vrac, dont certains nommés "audio track xx" et je n'aurais jamais organisé ma collection et l'utilisation quotidienne aurait été beaucoup moins agréable. Je le sais car ai eu du matos HTC avant. Sans compter windows.

Après c'est sur qu´il y a moins de liberté mais c'est au service de l'ergonomie d'utilisation qui est en réalité le produit vendu par apple.

Mais comme d'habitude, pour avoir de l'ergonomie il y a un travail de mise en conformité avec le format choisi pour l'exploitation et ça demande du boulot.

Mais comm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------

Après c'est vrai qu'il y a quand même pas mal de trucs a améliorer au niveau d'iTunes qui mériterait d'être d'un autre niveau, c'est un peu la déception d'Apple je trouve.


----------

